# Mail Empfang geht nicht



## stevi91 (21. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

Ich empfange keine Mails mehr nach einer neu installation.
Der Versand wiederum funktioniert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Der Server ist so eingerichtet.

The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

und

Using RoundCube Webmail With ISPConfig 3 On Debian Wheezy (Apache2) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Hier noch der Log:



> Aug 21 11:39:02 swegers postfix/pickup[929]: 2D5567424B: uid=0 from=<root>
> Aug 21 11:39:02 swegers postfix/cleanup[2803]: 2D5567424B: message-id=<20130821093902.2D5567424B@swegers.de>
> Aug 21 11:39:02 swegers postfix/qmgr[29048]: 2D5567424B: from=<root@swegers.de>, size=1056, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Aug 21 11:39:02 swegers amavis[23729]: (23729-17) (!)connect to  /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl failed, attempt #1: Can't connect to UNIX  socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...


----------



## nowayback (21. Aug. 2013)

hi,

dein Fehler ist, das der Server swegers.de anstatt irgendwas.swegers.de heißt und du das nun auch noch als maildomain nutzt... 

du hast wohl folgendes in der Anleitung übersehen:


> Now run
> 
> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
> /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
> ...


Grüße
nwb


----------



## stevi91 (21. Aug. 2013)

Habs gemacht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.



> Aug 21 15:15:01 swegers dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected  before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1,  lip=127.0.0.1, secured, session=<b1YE9nTkSQB/AAAB>
> Aug 21 15:15:01 swegers dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth  attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1,  secured, session=<oiwI9nTkMAB/AAAB>
> Aug 21 15:15:02 swegers postfix/smtpd[23894]: warning: database  /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db is older than source file  /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
> Aug 21 15:15:02 swegers postfix/smtpd[23894]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
> ...


----------



## stevi91 (21. Aug. 2013)

Das kommt dabei raus wenn ich eine E-Mail an den Server schicke:



> Final-Recipient: rfc822;
> meine@email.de
> Original-Recipient:
> rfc822;meine@email.de
> ...


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2013)

Durchsuche mal die Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf und /etc/mailname und ersteze alle Vorkommen von deinedomain.de durch z.B. server.deinedomain.de und starte postfix neu.


----------



## stevi91 (21. Aug. 2013)

Danke das wars. Ich war echt schon am verzweifeln.

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2013)

Denk bitte daran dass es die subdomain dann auch im dns geben sollte, also bitte noch als a-record in der dns zone Deiner Domain einfügen


----------

